# URGENT! Tortoise acting strange.



## Just Curious (Feb 5, 2018)

My tortoise has been fine and acting fine since I got her almost a month ago. She was already 3 months old. This morning I woke up and she was laying in her food bowl so I picked her up and she was very weak and limp. Her temp goes from 90-98. Her humidity is 40 right now because of the cold weather, but if y'all have tips please give me some about humidity. She has a hide with wet orchids moss, I feed her lettuce, collard greens, and mazuri tortoise diet. I havnt soaked her in a little while, so that's what I'm about to do. I know she's alive because her eyes are still changing expressions when we pick her up. I sadly do know what a dead sulcata looks like. Her enclosure has cypress mulch and eco earth.
PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 5, 2018)

Give this a read-
"Hatchling Failure Syndrome"
https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/"Hatchling-Failure-Syndrome".23493/

Where did you get your tortoise?


----------



## Just Curious (Feb 5, 2018)

My tortoise just passed out of the blue. I've already had a tortoise die from this. Thank you anyways.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 5, 2018)

Just Curious said:


> My tortoise just passed out of the blue. I've already had a tortoise die from this. Thank you anyways.



I’m very sorry for your loss  I’m sure you gave him a great life while he had it.
What source did you get them from?


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 5, 2018)

I’m so sorry, hows your little one doing now? Also where did you get this tortoise? Same as the last one that didn’t make it? 

Could you please share your enclosure? Daily routine? And day/night heat sources?


----------



## Just Curious (Feb 5, 2018)

I got both of them from LLLReptiles. I soaked them twice a week and fed the again she their food dried up. What are the chances of me getting two different tortoise that were sick. They both died and no one can explain why. I'm just glad I coyld take care of them while they were alive.


----------



## Stuart S. (Feb 5, 2018)

Well the fact you received 2, both from the same place, with the same outcome, I would say there’s a handful of red flags right there.. have you reached out to this company and explained to them what happened??


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 5, 2018)

That’s odd. I got my sulcata from lll reptiles too. I know that they get all of their reptiles from different breeders, so there must be a breeder that is doing things wrong. You should definitely reach out to them, and maybe send them the “hatchling failure syndrome” link.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2018)

Just Curious said:


> I got both of them from LLLReptiles. I soaked them twice a week and fed the again she their food dried up. What are the chances of me getting two different tortoise that were sick. They both died and no one can explain why. I'm just glad I coyld take care of them while they were alive.


No, I don't think it was because of where you got them. From the little you've said in this post, I don't think you were caring for them properly. We feed fresh food daily, and we soak for 15 to 20 minutes every day. This makes me wonder what else has been wrong with your care. If you plan on getting another baby tortoise, please read the care sheets posted at the top of the species specific section. It is very important (as you have now found out) to give them the proper care - this means habitat, food, lighting, temperature, the whole ball of wax.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 5, 2018)

Could we see a pic of your enclosure, just to see what could have gone wrong, if it wasn’t the breeder? What were your night temps?


----------



## Just Curious (Feb 5, 2018)

I have reached out to them


----------



## Just Curious (Feb 5, 2018)

I didnt soak her as often as normal because she liked to sit in her water bowl for a while everyday. And I almost always fed her everyday becayse it spoiled so fast


----------



## Just Curious (Feb 5, 2018)

Ill read them though in case I am missing something.


----------



## Just Curious (Feb 5, 2018)

Im sorry if i got defensive. I'm still a bit shook. Thank you for the help. I'm going to start reading the care sheets right now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm so sorry you lost another baby. That's always a hard thing to go through.


----------



## Bee62 (Feb 5, 2018)

Just Curious said:


> My tortoise has been fine and acting fine since I got her almost a month ago. She was already 3 months old. This morning I woke up and she was laying in her food bowl so I picked her up and she was very weak and limp. Her temp goes from 90-98. Her humidity is 40 right now because of the cold weather, but if y'all have tips please give me some about humidity. She has a hide with wet orchids moss, I feed her lettuce, collard greens, and mazuri tortoise diet. I havnt soaked her in a little while, so that's what I'm about to do. I know she's alive because her eyes are still changing expressions when we pick her up. I sadly do know what a dead sulcata looks like. Her enclosure has cypress mulch and eco earth.
> PLEASE HELP!!



Hello, 40% humidity is way to low for a baby sulcata ! They get dehydrated very quick. Humidity should be at 85 - 95 % in the whole enclosure.
Soaking is necessary every day.
Please read a lot here and all the care sheets before you start with new babies.
I am sorry for your loss. Losing two babies is hard.


----------



## Just Curious (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm going to wait a while before I get another baby either way. One reason is so I can learn even more about sulcata care. I also want to wait because I can't go through taking care of a baby after everything that's happened. The humidity was normally 60 because the care sheet on tortoise forum I read about Sulcata's abd it said anything above 50 supports healthy growth. Though I know the higher the better. Thank you for the advise.


----------



## Bee62 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just Curious said:


> I'm going to wait a while before I get another baby either way. One reason is so I can learn even more about sulcata care. I also want to wait because I can't go through taking care of a baby after everything that's happened. The humidity was normally 60 because the care sheet on tortoise forum I read about Sulcata's abd it said anything above 50 supports healthy growth. Though I know the higher the better. Thank you for the advise.


Please don`t be discouraged. Read and learn and start with another baby. Humidity and warmth, both high in a closed chamber is the key for a healthy growing sulcata baby.


----------

